# Womens Watches!!! Help!



## Thunderfist

So I had an idea to do something nice for my Wife's birthday (Dec 2), and then i had to change plans. Last night she tells me she would like a watch. I've been trying to find something that is descent but i think i have met my match because its difficult for me to pick stuff out for her, and she specifically doesn't want me to spend more than 200$. Here are the guidelines please post what you think fits! I need to get it ordered in the next week or so to make sure it gets here in time.

Cost: $200 or less
Band: Metal, solid color no two tone.
Dial: Darker Dial Color
Movement: Mechanical/Autowind
Case Size: 35-42mm (she wants a large watch face)
Markers: No specifics other than having clearly defined markers. Wants more than a 12/6 and 3/9.
Crown: No Requirements
Bezel: No requirement
Date: No Requirement

Notes: She likes Rose Gold Watches and silver watches but nothing that is two toned. She also knows literally nothing about quality watches vs junk. But i can't just buy her some junk to wear on her wrist.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Thunderfist said:


> So I had an idea to do something nice for my Wife's birthday (Dec 2), and then i had to change plans. Last night she tells me she would like a watch. I've been trying to find something that is descent but i think i have met my match because its difficult for me to pick stuff out for her, and she specifically doesn't want me to spend more than 200$. Here are the guidelines please post what you think fits! I need to get it ordered in the next week or so to make sure it gets here in time.
> 
> Cost: $200 or less
> Band: Metal, solid color no two tone.
> Dial: Darker Dial Color
> Movement: Mechanical/Autowind
> Case Size: 35-42mm (she wants a large watch face)
> Markers: No specifics other than having clearly defined markers. Wants more than a 12/6 and 3/9.
> Crown: No Requirements
> Bezel: No requirement
> Date: No Requirement
> 
> Notes: She likes Rose Gold Watches and silver watches but nothing that is two toned. She also knows literally nothing about quality watches vs junk. But i can't just buy her some junk to wear on her wrist.


 I bought my wife a 1960s hand wind Timex in fantastic condition from ebay, and she never wears it. Just as well I only paid £5 for it.


----------



## Samginko

Agreed there is a reason why no one buys women's vintage watches. My wife wears a watch to tell time only. 

I would suggest a small easy to read (white dial) solar watch (no worries about battery or winding) with a metal bracelet (lasts longer.)


----------



## Wolfsatz

A little bit over your price range.. but totally worth it. 
She loves it!!

Citizen Eco Drive AT World Time 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZoKet

You can search and look for Seiko 5 and orient 3 star models for women. All watches automatic and nice. Orient 3 star models are ( for men) good option too with 36mm case size. I bought one for my wife; cheap, affordable and great watch.


----------



## Thunderfist

ZoKet said:


> You can search and look for Seiko 5 and orient 3 star models for women. All watches automatic and nice. Orient 3 star models are ( for men) good option too with 36mm case size. I bought one for my wife; cheap, affordable and great watch.


I've seen those and they are descent watches i just can't find one with a darker dial. Like a dark blue, black, or something other than white. She doesn't like the bright colored dial faces.


----------



## ZoKet

Thunderfist said:


> I've seen those and they are descent watches i just can't find one with a darker dial. Like a dark blue, black, or something other than white. She doesn't like the bright colored dial faces.


There are many options with dark dials too. You can search and decide for the best one. But I advice you to get your wifes opinion... searching is a period you can make it fun with her.


----------



## geekchick

Check out Seiko SNKL35. I think it matches all your requirements.








I have the silver dial version of it (SNKL29) which I happen to be wearing this morning so I took a quick pic.


----------



## MrDagon007

Check out grey market dealer Ashford for good prices on woman watches.
For example this one:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-310-16-297-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat5002&so=39

Though if possible, i would pay $420, though say it was $200 if asked, and also on Ashford go for a Rado for ladies, for example a ceramica. Very posh and chic at these discount prices.


----------



## ZoKet

geekchick said:


> Check out Seiko SNLK35. I think it matches all your requirements.
> View attachment 13634589
> 
> 
> I have the silver dial version of it (SNKL29) which I happen to be wearing this morning so I took a quick pic.
> View attachment 13634627


Snkl29 very nice one and good on the wrist too. I think it is 38 mm case..


----------



## SunnyOrange

Hi!

I posted these watches before (Ladies' "Rotary" watches), it's something I would personally wear, the price is around the one you required, and they are cute with those dials and nice bracelets. I think there is also an example with the black dial.


----------



## KittyhawkMaddie

How does she dress?

I tend to be a bit of a minimalist when it comes to dressing. Solid colors, no complicated prints, a simple engagement ring. So in regards to fashion watches, I would lean towards finding something at store.moma.org (Museum of Modern Art) and getting something there. (Or finding a watch there, googling the hell out of it to get the best deal, then calling it a day.) Brands like Skagen watches follow a similar aesthetic.

My mom is a bit more baroque. Lots of paisleys, prints, and blinged out cocktail rings up the wazoo. If I got her one of the antique repro watches at store.metmuseum.org (Metropolitan Museum of Art), it would totally be up her alley.

If your wife is the outdoorsy sort, maybe a field watch like Timex Expedition might work?

Good luck!


----------



## KCZ

There aren't a lot of women's watches with those specs at that price point. At that size, you can look at unisex or men's watches. I'd buy an Orient and find a bracelet to replace the strap. Or a Seiko 5.
https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/all


----------



## ZoKet

Here is a SEIKO 5 SNKK07K1. It may be good on women wrists too. 38 mm case size...


----------



## Sussa

How about a Rider bauhaus? $99-120. You pay more for the numerals.
















Or an Orient Bambino. Several handsets and dial color combinations available for $120-150.















Any of the above would look great on an aftermarket mesh band.


----------



## lil_wuff

My vote is for Orient as well. You'll be hard pressed find quality mechanical pieces at $200 or less. The Symphony, Bambino, and Small Seconds immediately come to mind as they are all within your wife's desired case diameter and moreover offer black or blue dials, as well as rose gold finishing. I have been very happy with my purchases from Amazon. Happy hunting!


----------



## thetimelord

SunnyOrange said:


> Hi!
> 
> I posted these watches before (Ladies' "Rotary" watches), it's something I would personally wear, the price is around the one you required, and they are cute with those dials and nice bracelets. I think there is also an example with the black dial.
> View attachment 13635181


Funny, I got the Rotary Rose Gold Skeleton Stars Mother Of Pearl Automatic LB03736/41 from Argos ebay (UK) for around £20 two years ago - sad to say it ran like a dog...not even sure if the person I gifted it to (oops) regulated it or let it languish in its box forevermore.

Not a criticism of Rotary, I have a few of their watches and like them all - this was my only experience of a Rotary Automatic, though.


----------



## SunnyOrange

thetimelord said:


> Funny, I got the Rotary Rose Gold Skeleton Stars Mother Of Pearl Automatic LB03736/41 from Argos ebay (UK) for around £20 two years ago - sad to say it ran like a dog...not even sure if the person I gifted it to (oops) regulated it or let it languish in its box forevermore.
> 
> Not a criticism of Rotary, I have a few of their watches and like them all - this was my only experience of a Rotary Automatic, though.


Oh, so bad experience...
I actually never owned one, but spotted them in a search, and really liked them.
I know one experience doesn't mean the whole brand is bad, but this is why reviews should be followed before any purchase.


----------



## DripCassanova

I have a 38mm women's Breitling watch in the $2k-$3k range if anyone is interested


----------



## Thunderfist

DripCassanova said:


> I have a 38mm women's Breitling watch in the $2k-$3k range if anyone is interested
> 
> View attachment 13640873


LOL I think i'm good on that one. My wife would kill me if i bought that, even if it was for her. She Thinks its too much money for it but as i said before she doesn't really know much about descent watches. Its hard enough trying to find things she likes. I did show her about 30 different watch styles last night to see if I could narrow it down. I'm just as lost as i was before. She did say she likes number more than numerals, and reiterated she doesn't like the "blank" faced watches; without any markers.


----------



## Thunderfist

She likes Rose Gold, and said she liked this one somewhat... But its not quite the kinda "automatic" i was looking for though. Not that the eco drives are bad, i just wanted her to get a legit auto watch.


----------



## KCZ

Have the 2 of you looked at Orient and Seiko 5's online? I think those are most likely to yield a watch with her criteria at this price point. If you can bump your budget up a bit, she may find a Tissot or Hamilton that she likes.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL93...se:379288011,p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011

SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


----------



## BillSWPA

Jomashop currently has numerous Invictas at about 85% to 90% off. While I might suggest a search to see what others think of Invicta before buying, it does get you some interesting automatic options well within your price range.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderfist

KCZ- I've looked at a lot of seikos but she just isn't in to them. Cant find a watch face she likes that isn't on a two tone bracelot.

BillSWPA- I can't get her an Invicta man....


----------



## BillSWPA

Thunderfist said:


> KCZ- I've looked at a lot of seikos but she just isn't in to them. Cant find a watch face she likes that isn't on a two tone bracelot.
> 
> BillSWPA- I can't get her an Invicta man....


I understand. I only suggested it because automatics in that price range are not exactly numerous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

under $200! good luck


----------



## KCZ

She's got a difficult set of criteria.

Here's an open heart that meets your list, with some wiggle room to buy a SS bracelet.
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_RA_AG0011L10A_Esteem_Watch_p/ra-ag0011l10a.htm

Another Orient. 
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AC05006B_Howard_Automatic_Watch_p/ac05006b.htm

Another in rose gold. That would be a little harder to find a matching bracelet.
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-soma-stainless-steel-brown-dial-orient-ontfer2k001t0


----------



## MaxIcon

If it were me, I'd take her to someplace that has an assortment of affordable watches to see what she likes. Macy's, Nordstrom, Kohls, any non-premium watch places that may be near you... You won't see nearly the selection you'd get online, but you both could see what she likes, what looks good on her wrist, whether she prefers bands, bracelets, etc. Take lots of pics, including model numbers.


----------



## KCZ

Thunderfist said:


> She likes Rose Gold, and said she liked this one somewhat... But its not quite the kinda "automatic" i was looking for though. Not that the eco drives are bad, i just wanted her to get a legit auto watch.


Does _she_ want an automatic, or do _you_ want her to have an automatic? If she doesn't care, let her pick out a nice quartz, which will open up your options exponentially.


----------



## jkingrph

I just ordered this Ball from Jomasshop for my wife.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nl2088c-s5j-wh.html

599 and they have a coupon for 150 off so not bad.


----------

